# Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it :)



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

Okay folks - confession time...
Where and when?


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

This should be good...
keeping an eye out


----------



## purple-pill (Feb 2, 2003)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (killa)*

i got boost fever back when we talked kevin into getting a used callaway kit. then it sat there in his living room for like 7 months...then it was put on. it all went down hill from there. the year no quite as old as the glasses...i would say 1997 was the year


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (purple-pill)*

When I read Vw's engines and transmissions bolt together in many customizable ways. Biggity Bam, I'm a TurboCab.


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Cabrio1.8T)*

about 4 years ago...was doing the aircooled thing. had a friend who did the watercooled thing and told me about callaway this and audi 5000 turbo that...
one thing led to another...now I have a 16vT that has run 12s








I will say this...my 16vT was BUILT purely on the knowledge and parts I got from this forum and vwsport.
If it weren't for people like Paul(killa), Justin(hardcore), Thomas(whatever), Peter(Peter), Jim(zornig), Tyler(cnbrown), Kevin(lugnuts) and countless others...my car would still be running 15s with the NA 16V swap.
Big thanks to the pioneers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EvilVento2.oT (Dec 1, 2003)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (vdubspeed)*

mine was like MS , i always had it it just came out hard one day


----------



## Philbert411 (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (EvilVento2.oT)*

Well. I'm not boosted yet, but I'm crawling down the path on scraped knees 
for me, it started with one of my dubhead friends started talking about this other guy in town - also named phil, and how he has this bonkers GTI... 
one day we go over in his garage to talk, (I just wanted to get a quick peek - at this time I drove an audi and always wanted a vw) I look into his mk2 gti's engine bay to find a g60 feeding a turbo... it was just unreal.. (*I'VE* never seen anything like it)
and the damn thing was FAST TOO... compared to all the dubs I've seen.... that was about.. oh.. 6 years ago I think.... 
since then I've gotten rid of my audi, found my own GTI, and started picking up turbo bits like no tomorrow, and doing many sleepless nights of research, and asking people what they thought of the scenarios I'd bring to them.
Frustrating







yes
crazy







maybe
rewarding







we have yet to determine this....


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Philbert411)*

i've never owned anything but volkswagen's and motorcycles.
i got hold of a B3 passat syncro 5 years ago and threw everything i could at it. full stage 5 with 19psi. now i have a sleeper B3 wagon with an ABA 16VG60 and am currently building something very *special*








i grew up at mosport raceway hanging out in the pits with 1100whp porsche turbo prototypes. it's in the blood.


----------



## JPLengineer (Jul 7, 2005)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

I started the boost at a party . . 
Fist I just did it when I went to parties . .and then I started to think a lot about it all of the time. Then I started to do it during the week .. I spent a good portion of my paycheck on it.
Then I tried to quit for a little while, and I would get this shaking in my hand at work. So to stop that I started doing it again. 
I lost my wife and children b/c of boost . . . I have no money and no job . . I live in my car . . begging for 91 octane on the streets. I even sucked a you know what for it once . . 
PLEASE HELP ME . .


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (JPLengineer)*

For me..It startd like a year ago at my old job ( car dealership )..we got a 337..first turbo car i drove..I was hooked..I would have turbo time every day for 1 1\2 weeks straight till my boss gave me crap..
Then i bought the kintic kit for my vr like 3 months later...and it was over..had it on for 2 months dynod a rough 240 whp at 10 psi which wasnt enough..after having the kit on for almost 3 months..My car is all torn apart awaighting instaalation of my fmic headspacer stge 2 fuel ect..all that good stuff to get me some big power ( my winter project which is under way )...its like a drug adiction..this sheeeeeet is crazy!!


----------



## _Scirocco20v (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Vdubsolo)*

I drove a Saab 900 Turbo when I was like 15 and I knew I had to turbo something I owned.


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (_Scirocco20v)*

my first vw was a calloway jetta back in 98, nuf said. 
i was a 18y/o dousche bag that had no idea what i had, now i got a clue.


----------



## mechsoldier (Aug 14, 2004)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (macdadmorgan)*

I got boost fever when I bought a modded 95 GST Eclipse....


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (mechsoldier)*

I was always interested in FI applications back when I was in the Dodge Daytona scene. I jumped into those cars in their later generations though where only the high end models were factory charged.
I always wanted to strap a roots charger on to the 93 dayonta v6 I had (there were maybe a handful of people that were trying it) but sold the car before I could.
Then my brother bought a WRX, and I REALLY came out of the boost closet


----------



## dcvento (Aug 1, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (magics5rip)*

always had it.. but i drove a 2.0 and didnt want to build it that much cause i was young. so i started saving for a 18t back in 00'. wrecked it in 01.. got a vr6.. within a month i had a c2 kit on it back it 02. been good ever since. but now im going turbo. the fever only gets worse.. but betterm at the same time.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (vdubspeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubspeed* »_
If it weren't for people like Paul(killa)

I think Paul is to blame for alot of our Boost fantasies.They have some good guys on VWSport as well as Vortex (just gotta weed through all the advertisers who only know how to stuff products down your throat) . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
When did it start?Well I always had boost fever from the time I had the UR-Q.In 1998 my dad had an Audi 80 1.8S that he gave to me because the UR-Q was costing me too much money to get parts from UK (was always sitting down waiting for something).I immediately started looking for upgrades for my Audi 80 only to come across 3 Turbo 80's in the entire world.
Alex Van Gerberg's - B3 2.0 8V Turbo
Oliver Sprenger - B3 1.8 20V Turbo
Javad Shadzi - B3 2.3 10V Turbo
Shortly after the car was T-boned by a ZR-van (taxi) and from there I crossed over into Toyota,Peugeot,Nissan,etc.Came back in 2001 and never looked back...


----------



## V84LNCH (Aug 29, 2003)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (dcvento)*

john shepherds car gave me boost fever. after riding in it, it's stupid. so i bought a gmc syclone...







ran high tens with a 75 shot. then came the kids, and the dub.


----------



## radoboy (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

I got my first VW at age 15 (my dad wanted me to learn to drive on the car I would be driving every day, so they helped me get an 87 8v GTI). By the time I was 18 I had 3 VWs under my belt, but none were boosted. I met up with a few friends in 1997 that had g60 swapped mk1s, and a turbo JH mk1 gti. After riding in those I was hooked. Got my first turbo VW (83 mk1 gti JH motor, small T3 junkyard turbo setup) in late 97/early 98. It was all down hill from there. Almost every car I have is now turboed, or in the works to be turboed.


----------



## jettatech (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (radoboy)*

oversteervw let me drive his 2l 16vt GTI at lunch. what an awesome first hardcore experience. later, he put the smack down on a mustang while "sipping" on his super sized ghetto burger soda-pop.. i've been hooked since, and restored that very same car.


----------



## Public-Enemy (Nov 28, 2003)

I knew i needed a turbo after the first time i took a ride in my friends right hand drive japanese spec nissan silvia with a gt28rs in it. 
So after i bought my dub, everything was great, apr chip was nice, cars pretty quick...then i took a ride in a big turbo dub....my car was never the same...now i have a few grand in parts arriving this weekend =D


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: (Public-Enemy)*

I got boost fever in early 2000 when I drove RPI's futura yellow mk4 GTI GLX with a swapped 1.8T....yes, the car started as a VR, but since the 1.8t wasn't available in a mk4 yet, they swapped it. Anyway they let me drive it for a day while they worked on my mk2 16v and I was hooked. A few months later I parted the 16v and bought a 2000 Golf 1.8T, been hooked ever since, several turbo swaps later


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

I caught it back in 98... the drive/obsession LOL was enough for me to roll my own A1 twin screw kit... Its soon to get even more downhill... 
Once you drive a boosted motor, forget it - you don't look back at the naturally aspirated stuff... Its rather hard to convince folks running ITBs though that it just doesn't come close... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
There is nothing like the feeling of having your own personal rollercoaster...


----------



## silverbullet420 (May 21, 2004)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

summer of '00 i believe. I was at a friends body shop; they were working on a Talon. It had been in a collision, so it didnt have any front or rear bumpers, and only had a drivers seat...no front or rear lights....my friend told me that it was a very fast car, so i asked if i could take it for a spin just up the road. I was kinda scared, cuz cops usually patroll there; anyways, i get in the car, first gear rolling start....i floor it, i i slam back into the seat hard; this thing pulled like crazy, i think i **** my pants, cuz i had never driven anything that fast. Ever since then, i got boost fever. And my gti right now is no where close to that talon


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

I found the Hardcore VW page in '99 and could not believe there were VWs running as fast as they were and making good power. People like lugnuts, Paul W., Red Rotors and Zach really inspired me. I peiced together a turbo kit for my 1.7 Rabbit to occupy my time while I built up my '68 Roadrunner up. The Rabbit was way faster than I ever expected and that was it. The Roadrunner is gone and the rabbit is still around.


----------



## Residentevol (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (BUNNYLOVE)*

I caught mine in Albuquerque New Mexico last year I was carless just got to cannon afb and wanted a nice mk2 gti.....went to a GTG and had some rides in some sickkkk turbo vr6's...one thing led to another and I stumbled across a Mk1 Rabbit Callaway turbo car (not running) for 1500 but in super condition....now im oh so close to feeling this things potential...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Residentevol)*

My moms Volvo 850.
(a long time ago)
It was an automatic.
Just floor it, and catch the wave!


----------



## rhussjr (Aug 7, 2000)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

I guess you could say that is was back in 1986/87, my buddy's Dad bought a Buick GN. That is when I got the fever, I was 14 then. But actually, it was before that. My Dad and I use to go pick parts for our old 57 Chevy that we had. Te place where we use to get parts had all kinds of engines and such. That is where I saw a 4-71 GMC blower. I was 9 or 10 at the time.


----------



## slappynuts (Feb 27, 2005)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (rhussjr)*

I had built a aba rabbit with solid lifter head and carbs(yes NA).Then I started hanging around the old hardcore page.That winter I built the attack rabbit and the rest was history.


----------



## TURBOPHIL (Jan 31, 2002)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (slappynuts)*

Back in 93, I raced my roommates Dodge Conquest against a stang. Couldnt believe the accelaration. I became fascinated with my friends turbo supra, and messed with a chevy 3cyl turbo sprint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif btw it was probably the most fun I have ever had with a turbo car. 
I always had a VW, and when I found the Hardcore VW page on network 54, it went downhill from there. I built 2 8v turbo golf, bought a b5 1.8t passat and now completing what will most likely be a dedicated drag car my A3 16v turbo.


----------



## DutchJetta (Jan 29, 2003)

I drove some turbo Volvos, the best one being a 3L 6cyl with some sick big turbo. Always loved the idea that you are able to set the different power stages with a wastegate.
The sound when a turbo spools Is so sick I can't wait to have my built 2L 16V (ported ABF head, KR cams) and GT30R running.


----------



## mmentone (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (DutchJetta)*

slappy forced it on me one night at a party all drunk. I woke up the next day like wtf? now i kinda like it


----------



## autocross16vrocco (Jan 17, 2003)

*Re: (mmentone)*

For me it was an 86 Merkur XR4Ti. A person I bought a few VW parts from at a local autocross let me drive it. Then it just had a ghetto rigged intercooler and 3in exhaust. I drove it around the parking lot, hit boost, slid sideways and fell in love (16 at the time).
2 Merkurs, Audi 200 T, 240sx Ka24DET, and building a daily ABA-T I can say I am addicted to boost. However I can't go crazy till I have a lot more money.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (autocross16vrocco)*

just got into college and my roomate had a 70 buick GS and a 84 t-type. We used to do burnouts and whatnot and race people in the GS. high 12 second car, it was fun. He never really drove the t-type very often and when he did he just putted around in it. we began to be really good friends and i needed to borrow his car, he gave me keys to the t-type.. i drove all slow to the parts store and got my part. i was about to get in the car and head back but some ricers at the parts store wanted to race. i declined but they followed me. I accelerated sorta quick and i heard the turbo whistle and noticed it made about 5psi on the gauge and shifted so hard it barked the tires for a few seconds







. so the ricers took off and i rolled into the throttle and was going about 40.. it made about 8psi and was already accelerating faster than my stock jetta. i punched the gas at about 65 and it blew the tires away. 25psi of boost holy ****! when i let off the gas it made the most wonderful sound (blowing all the air back past the 360 degree thrust bearing). i was hooked.. when i got back i told him what all happened and he laughed.. i demanded to know everything about the car. high 9's on alky injection and he just gives me the keys. He's been my friend for over a year now, i'd never have the turbo on my jetta without his help. Still got the keys to the car, and everytime i drive it i wanna make my jetta faster


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

Well it all started for me about 10 years ago when my sisters boyfriend had built a 240 Z that had a Chevy 327 small block that was bored and polished and the frame was tub bed out, car was just really loud and insane, then came my girlfriends brother who had placed a big turbo on a Barracuda,and my most memorable boosted car is a guy I lived close to who owned a twin turbo Supra who had taken me for a ride in it because I always stared and asked how the car was, it was great, but all in all it's like being at a party with everyone else on boost, and then one day I wanted to try it,that was two years ago when I finally purchased my own boost Stg 2 BBM S/C and damn this is good stuff, I am always looking for that boost that makes me feel like it did the first time I ever did it.The stronger it is the better feel....


----------



## hkk735 (Jul 14, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (JonVWluver)*

the year-1989, the car- callaway rabbit..then i new i would be suffering this agony for the rest of my life, but im getting better, not blowing stuff up anymore-calmer heads prevail and i dont play w/ the naughty stick like i used to...set it and forget it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ....hell my racecar made it the whole season w/o ANY problems at all..except disintergrating the clutch on the dyno at the end of the season


----------



## jamaicula (Jul 10, 2002)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

Back in '88 I had a Dodge Shadow 2.2 turbo. It was fun and I knew nothing about turbos.
March '04. The turbo fever started when vw_dred built his 2.0 aba 8v turbo Mk2 with Audi 5k JY parts. I witnessed the creation of a monster in my garage. It was really nice. 
The fever increased the night vw_dred and I went out to jwatts' of SNS Tuning to tune the digi 1 management. jwatts(danny) let Mike (of Palmer Auto) give vw_dred and I a ride in his Corrado. I was completely amazed and sold on boost after that experience.
After meeting and conversing with true boost enthusiasts such as vw_dred, TURBOPHIL, jwatts, and more, I have found that there is still so much that can be done to my car. Their advice and assistance is invaluable! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by jamaicula at 9:16 PM 1-1-2006_


----------



## macdadmorgan (Jun 6, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (jamaicula)*

i posted how i got it, but when it plauges you in your sleep, then you know you have it.
last night i dreamt that i was driving my 16v turbo (which is now in pieces becoming a 20v) and it boosted up to 18psi, where in reality it never got above 12psi. any ways it shouldn't just be in my dreams for long. i geuss that is what happens when you havent fotten a fix for a while, at least my trowsers were dry when i woke up


----------



## Malone (Oct 2, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (macdadmorgan)*

I became interested in VW diesels in '03 or '04 and the majority of diesels are turbo so I mostly got into FI that way. Now I really like boost. 37 PSI in every gear after 1st or 2nd in my daily driver, fueling limited. 


_Modified by Malone at 10:50 AM 1-3-2006_


----------



## illi (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Malone)*

i caught it after taking a ride in my buddies momentum tuning built 16vT.... 327 whp. i remember thinking to myself as we drove thru his neighborhood "this doesnt seem that fast"
then we got out on to the open stretch and i was pinned in the seat like never before. i couldnt do anything but laugh my ass off.. it was unbelievable......... here i am 2 years later building my own motor... back then i didnt even really know what a turbo did.....


----------



## euroworks (Jul 15, 2003)

i started out with turbo fever my first car was and is a 16vt.


----------



## 91aba (Jul 16, 2004)

i was always into old cars, driving a 63 belevader, until my dad brought home a 88 isuzu i-mark turbo from the sale. from that point on i put a down pipe, exhaust, custom intercooler setup, and upped the boost. had alot of fun with it, as most people had no idea what it was.
then i got stupid and got rid of it (alway's had vdubs too though,)
i said i wouldn't own another turbo car "to finicky" i said
now i'm building an aba 16valve turbo for my 91 gti


----------



## Bad Habit (Nov 27, 2002)

*Re: (91aba)*

I caught it back in 94 when i bought my Supra, i remember punching it and listening to the turbo spool then take off like a rocket( felt like it anyway).Too bad my Jetta is more stable at high speed then that car was.


----------



## JonVWluver (Mar 29, 2005)

*Re: (Bad Habit)*

Was i the twin Turbo? either way I know those cars were like rockets. I've never owned one, but out of the 5 cars I have owned I like my mk3 GTI the most.


----------



## zildjianguy (Dec 27, 2004)

*Re: (JonVWluver)*

uh for me it was when i was driving my mk1 jetta and this eclipse roles off the freeway and stairs at me and revs it and i hear the blow off valve. The sound of the blow off valve had me from the beginning!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

1980, just out of high school. Fell in love with the Fiat X1/9. Saw one for sale with a Serra turbo kit in it. Bought it and could not let go. Like everyone says, once you have one, there is no comparison. I have driven a Lotus Esprit Limited Edition race preped car, BMW 745i Euro turbo model, turboed 635i,SLR, SL65, CL65, Maybach, SL55, E55, S55, G55, Kleeman supercharged CL 500 and all the other supercharged/turbo Benz's they make. Absolutely no comparison. My 95 F250 has a Kenne Bell supercharger and my Cabriolet is still in the project stage but soon will be turboed, and my Toyota 4Runner is factory turbo's but has got to be the worst turbo setup there is [I have not worked it over yet].


_Modified by Butcher at 8:09 PM 1-5-2006_


----------



## 2008cc (Apr 16, 2001)

*Re: (zildjianguy)*

In 1985 I worked at a place in Warrenton, Va called Airlie. It is a big confence center. A Guy that worked there named had a 80 Scirocco that was white with a Kamei front spoiler, dished Gold MSW wheels and tinted window. The car sat low and looked different than anything I had seen. BTW....it was a callaway car way past stage 1. He took me for a ride down hwy 211 that made my mind numb, my head spin, and my heart race. That ride left a permanent impression on me. two years later I had the chance to buy the car when I was 18 and was trying to raise the money, but he sold it to his mom, who I saw drive it around town the next couple years. I will never forget that car and the noises it made.


----------



## Blk_Rocco (May 17, 2001)

I wanted to go fast. I bought a Twin Turbo Stealth... cost way too much but DAMN i love turbos for life now!!!!! turbo awd...mmmmmm now i'm in a passat going turbo and synchro (should be a frightening experience)


----------



## Scracho (Nov 19, 2002)

*Re: (Blk_Rocco)*

I was 16 years old and just got my license when a good friend of the family bought a 1996 Porsche 911 Twin Turbo AWD. He always had some cool cars including a couple of Vipers, M3's, NSX, Cyclone, etc... Naturally I was a huge fan of the Porsche and begged him to take it for a boot... Probably the best 15mins of my life! I knew then that I needed something like that but couldn't afford it. So in the meantime I built several turbo vehicles mk3 2.0T, couple of RX-7 turbos, mk3 S/C, Corrado G60 and still searching for something that'll come close but no luck yet


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (Scracho)*

It was this summer....traded my Peugeot 206 for a 2003 Passat 1.8t Variant and thought...hey...this turbo thing is quite fun (despite it being to heavy and low on boost) Then a friend got a Mitsu Evo 1 and took me for a ride...








Now there's a 1.8t 20v in the garage waiting to be dropped into my Mk1 Scirocco.....


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

My 1st Turbo was a Omni GLH. A real POS compared to my 87 GTI 16V. Kinda like catchin VD the 1st time out, I've been too scared to venture out again...


----------



## kamakazi (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Boost fever - tell us where and when you caught it  (Peter Tong)*

3 months after buying my FIRST VW, I got tired of all the cars/trucks zippin by me and pointing... So I supercharged it, and now when they come up hot and heavy, I drop the hammer down and I get a salute


----------

